# Vektor-Grafik in Photoshop "wölben"



## Catja SC (19. Juni 2006)

HaliHallo,

ich habe ein Illustrator-eps Logo (mit Schrift die in Pfade umgewandeltsind.) erstellt.
dieses Logo muß ich nun auf einen Maschine  in Photoshop montieren. Wenn ich das platzierte Logo allerdings verzerre (die Maschine ist nämlich leicht gewölbt) verzerren sich die buchstaben meines Logos ! Und das will ich nun wirklich nicht. Ich danke schon jetzt für Hilfe.
Lieben gruß
Catja SC


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. Juni 2006)

Hast du PS CS2? Dann kannst du so bewerkstelligen:

Ebene mit dem Logo aktiveren.
Strg+T 
In das Logo mit Rechtsklick der Maus
"Verkrümmen" auswählen und damit anpassen.

Alex

PS: Es ist möglich das es auch schon mit früheren PS Versionen funktioniert, da ich aber CS2 habe kann ich es leider nicht sicher sagen.


----------



## Catja SC (19. Juni 2006)

Ich abe garkeine rechte MausTaste . Weißt du vielleicht, was der rechten maustaste beim Mac entspricht

Danke

CatjaSC


----------



## Catja SC (19. Juni 2006)

Das mit der Rechten Maustaste ist mir wieder eingefallen. CTRl und Mausstaste.

Aber ich habe keine Option von "Verkrümmen" (Photoshop 7).

gehts auch noch anders?

CatjaSC


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. Juni 2006)

Wenn du den Filter "verflüssigen" hast könntest du es damit probieren, ist aber bei weitem nicht so flexibel.

Alex


----------



## Catja SC (19. Juni 2006)

Hab den Verflüssigungsfilter zwar (aber noch nie benutzt). Ich hab das Aufblasen-Werkzeug versucht. Da tut sich aber garnichts.

Gehts nicht vielleicht irgendwie mit sowas wie nem Linseneffekt.

Catja SC


----------

